# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Love Me Now

## Yawarkamal

*Hello* 
*Lovely Lovely Friends*
*How Are You All* 

 
:mocking;MYK:mocking;

----------


## dsjeya

nice sharing
friend kamal

----------


## RAHEN

this reminds me of saying..i love you...to someone special..whom i havenot for long...infact didnot call...
thanks 4 sharing...have a great day..

----------


## coolshoaib

very nice poem.

----------


## Tulip

sweet post, thanks for sharing Yawar =)

----------


## Yawarkamal

> nice sharing
> friend kamal


Thanks dear ,

----------


## Yawarkamal

> this reminds me of saying..i love you...to someone special..whom i havenot for long...infact didnot call...
> thanks 4 sharing...have a great day..


same here yar but in my case this is not the right time to say may be in coming future...so pray krna ...:schmoll:

Thanks ur welcome...

----------


## Yawarkamal

> very nice poem.


thanks yar , samaj lo yehi hy apny dil ki kahani , ...

your welcome...

----------


## Yawarkamal

> sweet post, thanks for sharing Yawar =)


Your welcome yar , after some years main bhi aisa hi kuch kehta hua somone ky pas jaoo gaa...He heee

Thanks 4 liking ..

----------


## Tulip

oh i wish that someone understand that him/herself =)

----------


## Yawarkamal

shukran ya Tulip friend...

----------


## william

fsdsdfszdf

----------

